# Advice: Nash is taking is CGC exam this week



## Twocats1dog (Jul 25, 2018)

Nash is scheduled to take his Canine Good Citizen exam this week (Thursday). 

He has worked so hard and can do all of the elements on the exam *perfectly * when’s he’s focused, but when he gets overly excited he is reactive and barky and doesn’t listen. I know he won’t pass if barky dog shows up. 

Does anyone have suggestions about how to calm down an overstimulated dog quickly?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wishing Nash Good Luck on his Canine Good Citizen exam. Unfortunately though, I do not have any advice that I can share with you. Perhaps there will be others who will be able to help you out with this.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa is very much like that but when it came to CGC she somehow knew how important it was and was FABULOUS! Hopefully Nash does the same for you!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Heather I have no words of advice but I wish him the best in his testing! Hopefully he will be like Maggie's Tessa and pass with flying colors!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Keeping our paws crossed for Nash!


----------



## Twocats1dog (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone! We’ve been doubling up on training and I’m taking him out to new venues every day to —hopefully— get him used to different new situations and people. 

Today was a follow up with the dermatologist and I was SO proud of him! About 20 different dogs there and he didn’t bark or get overexcited. He just sat on his mat and “dog watched” until he was called back to see the vet.

Tomorrow night is the Big Event. Will post an update afterwards.


----------



## Twocats1dog (Jul 25, 2018)

Well, Barky Dog showed up for the test, and he didn’t pass. During the 3-minute supervised separation, he barked nonstop after 30 seconds without me in the room. ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!

My only consolation is that only one of the five dogs taking it tonight passed. All of the dogs were acting weird and out of character. I suspect because of the terrible weather (thunderstorm, extremely heavy rain). 

We will be practicing like crazy and retaking soon. 

Thanks for all the encouragement.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Heather, I am sorry---but great attitude---just keep working w/Nash.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Maybe Nash just needed a test run! :w00t: I have heard of many dogs needing to take it more than once to pass, hang in there he will get it! :aktion033:


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

Go Nash Go! The CGC is hard! Sometimes just being in that environment once or twice gives both you and him all the information and experience needed to succeed. I went through all the CGC training with my Cavalier Sprinkles. She was a rockstar some days... others she was just like "no way!" Just like humans, they have focused and unfocused days as well! Sprinkles' downfall was always supervised separation. She just couldn't handle me walking away and leaving her with someone else. She always cried for a few minutes afterwards which meant she could never pass.

I did practice for a while walking away and leaving her with "strangers" (friends of mine that she didn't really know.) I think that would have helped a lot if I had continued with that kind of training and reward system but ultimately I decided that for me, having her "too attached" was okay and we never moved forward with the CGC. 

It might be helpful before the next exam to try that? Ask trusted friends to meet you in a "strange" environment and leave him with them just as you would during the exam, then reward, reward, reward!!!

I'm sure he will rock the next time! <3


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I bet Nash will be perfect next time!


----------

